
Show HN: The Last 10 Days of Top ML Content Linked in One Simple Page - deepphrase
https://hype.machlearning.net/
======
bigmit37
I feel your pain.Just read your blog and I feel the same way, except I am not
a student and learning machine learning on the side. A lot of these younger
people have years of programming experience so they can just focus in the ML
part and mainly the programming side of it. I picked up programming couple of
years ago and I am in my mid-30s, and there really is a lot of learn to deep
learning if you are new to programming.

These students have maybe a decade plus experience on you and they have been
doing it daily for that decade.

I was trying to learn everything just as you I didn’t make much progress.

As a novice programmer , I need to learn Linux ,windows registeries, command
line / bash, cloud computing , python , python frameworks like pytorch, tf,
pyro, keras , flask, Django , JavaScript,AWS, swift or Kotlin, C or c++ for
gpu programming, git GitHub

Then there is the math which I am not going to list .

The we finally have deep learning and a focus on a particular domain.

Currently I am focusing on the partical stuff , such as python , python deep
learning frameworks , cloud , and just trying to implement models and get them
to work.

I have already taken the prerequisite math courses but my foundation is still
shaky and I don’t have a good enough foundation to take upper level math.

I eventually want to learn C /C++ (really would like to use Rust instead for
going programmig)and retake all math courses to try to come up with my own
general intelligence models.

So my advice is to tackle one skim at a time , and prioritize them in terms of
practicality. get good at the frameworks since they go beyond deep learning
and can be used for general computation. Get a good foundation in math since
that is your major and you have a chance now,and implement as many models as
you can and test them.

Good luck!

